# Throttle body valve P1121 code



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello,

I'm getting a P1121 - Electric Throttle Control Actuator code on my 02 nissan maxima, but haven't been experiencing any noticable issues as of yet. The code refers to either a bad connection or stuck valve. I've managed to remove my Injen Intake(changed the filter too for good measure) and inspect the valve, but only notice minor dirt around the ring. I also checked teh connection to make sure its snug. I had my wife step on the gas while on park, but the valve would only open slightly. I was wondering doesn't the valve open nearly completly each time you press the gas? I was considering to pick up some of the throttle cleaner, and give that a shot. Any suggests would be most appreciated!

Edgar


----------

